

Dynamic Pricing for Vacation Rentals - nickpersico
http://skift.com/2014/08/29/travel-startup-smart-host-aims-to-bring-flexible-pricing-to-vacation-rentals/

======
wdisawesome
This sounds awesome, reminds me of automated trading systems in a way. Very
intriguing, hope this goes a long way!

~~~
nickpersico
Thanks! (I'm a co-founder)

There is definitely a "buy, sell, hold" aspect to what we're working towards.
For example, can we tell you the right time to book at the best possible
price? There are so many factors (photos, copy, reviews, etc) that need to be
optimized before you can get the best price.

------
blanecordes
Sounds awesome, have been renting for months and would love to
automate/maximize the value

